# How rude !!!!



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

It's been about 4 years since me and Tracey were motorhoming.

Nothing delights my good wife more than the oncoming wave from the motorhome on the opposite carriage way.

However......when going to Cheltenham to have the door repaired we passed 20+ motorhomes going there and back and only 2 waved.

Are we stuck in the past, a bit too twee maybe?? Have times changed ??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Naah - we still do it. It always makes me chuckle when we get a wave back.

TBH, I think our "wave back rate" is probably more like 50%, but it's hard sometimes on motorways and dual carriageways - MHs on the opposite carriageway are easy to miss when you're trying not to disappear up the backside of the car in front.

I always flash my lights as well to get their attention (that's if I see them, of course!).

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I found that I rarely got return waves from the larger motorhomes so now I stick to waving to other VW's and get a good response - it's always me first though

As you say Gerald, it is sometimes a bit difficult when you are keeping an eye on the traffic on your own side of the road.


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

I see someone posted used to.

Assuming your still motorhoming, what changed your mind?

@ gerannpasa keep up the good work


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Always used to but these days not many wave us so we tend not to. We now have a panel van & maybe other motorhomers are not recognising us as a motorhome. However on our recent trip to France we noticed folk waving so we waved back 


Motorhomer


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We always wave as well most wave back.Alan even waves at security vans and mini busses lol :roll: and in the car he forgets and waves as well lol


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

@ tokkalosh I know what you mean. Some people are a bit shy to go first. We however have no shame, so we wave and jump up and down first (and we wave at the little ones) so when you next go out, try waving at the biggun's again, we're not all the same


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

Hi All


We had a Karmann c class and got lots of waves but now we have a US RV no one waves to us except other RVs and we don't meet too many them so we don,t get many waves too sad .. 
...


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

We tend to wave at anything bigger than a car


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Of course it's naff but what's that got to do with it? We wave and if you see our bus (VRN: DO FC 600) on the road in Essex, Sussex or Wales in September and October we'd be delighted to get a wave. If you see us parked in a car park/layby stop by and have a cup of tea with us!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we always wave,done it for years.although it is a bit difficult to see across 4 lanes of traffic in the rain. :roll: :wink: 
PhredC. we are in Sussex so keep the kettle on the boil,we will keep an eye open for you, any idea when and where you will be.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> I found that I rarely got return waves from the larger motorhomes so now I stick to waving to other VW's and get a good response - it's always me first though
> 
> As you say Gerald, it is sometimes a bit difficult when you are keeping an eye on the traffic on your own side of the road.


Hi Tricia

Yes - strange one this. More people waved at the Compass than the Kontiki so maybe you have something there.

Overseas, everyone waves irrespective!

Rapide561


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We dont care what anyone has we just wave anyway lol :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

scottishmist said:


> we don't meet too many them so we don't get many waves too sad .....


Can't have you sad so here is a big wave just for you :lol:










We always waved when we had the last two C class motorhomes, some of the small campers were amazed and taken by surprise I think.

Now we have a small camper I have noticed only the small campers bother...

MHS...Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waving/courtesy*

Hi

Another thing I noticed on day 1 with the Kontiki is that every - and I mean every lorry that I overtake, "flashes me in". This is a customary thing for drivers of large vehicles.

I also return the gesture with the customary indicator left-right-left - just like being on the coach!

Then again the Kontiki looks like a coach from the back - se what I mean! That must be why I picked it! The lack of back window is a firm favourite with me although there is still an internal mirror!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ coach / Kon-Tiki comparison, Russell. You do have a point!

Gerald


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:hello2: :hello2: :hello2: 

Especially for Scottishmist


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi MyMojo

I wave and it must be the way that I do it because I get around 80% response...and we are in the same motorhome as you .....so get yourself kitted out with some yellow marigolds ....works a treat :lol: :lol: :lol:










Mike


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

must say..I'm probably cast as a Miserable old Git..........I stopped waving
first because of the lack of response ......however if I get a wave I will wave back.........


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We wave most of the time to anyone resembling any type of MH. Difficult to get out of the habit when in the Renault 5 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We also get "flashed back in" when overtaking lorries. We even do the left - right - left thankyou - makes me feel part of a bigger road going fellowship and very grown up!!


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Overseas, everyone waves irrespective!
> 
> Rapide561


This is moderately recent - for many years we only got strange looks when we waved abroad, except from fellow Brits.

Recently I've found that even pedestrians wave - driving along Lake Balaton last year, every lay-by had an attractive girl who waved at me. Very hospitable, I thought, but my wife disagreed.


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

@ Spykal - now that's dedication  

(Changing the subject, did you see the update on the Motorhome lock thread, maybe worth a look)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We also try to wave but as said before, sometimes concentrating on the road makes us miss - don't take offence HONEST we meant to wave to you :wink:


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ( ammended 2006 ) Under Sector Verification and subsequent adoption for provisional consultation, and pre post approval submission, of the item appertaining to the context review of " Horizontal Movement and Motion of a Hand whilst in transit " EU Regulation 39 sub section 4 sub paragraph 16 ammended under special powers limited to usage of such powers when considertaion is required sub apparent under Secxtion 28. Good I am glad that clears that up. Next


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waving*



dawnraider said:


> I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ( ammended 2006 ) Under Sector Verification and subsequent adoption for provisional consultation, and pre post approval submission, of the item appertaining to the context review of " Horizontal Movement and Motion of a Hand whilst in transit " EU Regulation 39 sub section 4 sub paragraph 16 ammended under special powers limited to usage of such powers when considertaion is required sub apparent under Secxtion 28. Good I am glad that clears that up. Next


LOL

Rapide561


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

we always wave :wink: , we sometimes wave at horse boxes and bread vans and ambulances etccc etccc  ,   , and heres one for all of you we missed on m/ways , :wav: :wav:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

dawnraider said:


> I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ... etc etc Good I am glad that clears that up. Next


Nice first post. You'll fit in well here :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

dawnraider said:


> I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ( ammended 2006 ) Under Sector Verification


If you wanted a wave you should have asked :wink: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I wave, perhaps with less passion & commitment than I used because the return rate is low. I put this down to the panel van factor. However, the rate was far, far higher recently in France, even though my behaviour wasn't any different, so it's not that I'm invisible. I don't know what to conclude about UK motorhomers and waving as a result.

Having recently got back on powered two wheels (scooter), I was impressed by how many nods I got not just from scooterists, but motorcyclists, too. Bit different to the mods/rockers days ....

Unfortunately it has been known for me when on the scooter to nod at motorhomes, when in the motorhome to wave at scooters/motorcyclists, and when in the car, both. Fortunately I don't recall waving at cars yet. When I do I fear the men in white coats won't be far away.

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

dawnraider said:


> I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ( ammended 2006 ) Under Sector Verification and subsequent adoption for provisional consultation, and pre post approval submission, of the item appertaining to the context review of " Horizontal Movement and Motion of a Hand whilst in transit " EU Regulation 39 sub section 4 sub paragraph 16 ammended under special powers limited to usage of such powers when considertaion is required sub apparent under Secxtion 28. Good I am glad that clears that up. Next


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome to the madhouse, Gerald is quite right, you will fit in here nicely. :wink: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

dawnraider said:


> I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ( ammended 2006 ) Under Sector Verification and subsequent adoption for provisional consultation, and pre post approval submission, of the item appertaining to the context review of " Horizontal Movement and Motion of a Hand whilst in transit " EU Regulation 39 sub section 4 sub paragraph 16 ammended under special powers limited to usage of such powers when considertaion is required sub apparent under Secxtion 28. Good I am glad that clears that up. Next


GT is back ... 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hands up ... I'm a waver (satnex2 doesn't waver at all)

For all those that don't respond just one wave back restores the feelgood factor...

I've found that lorry drivers (and most blood with a 'Y' on tuggers too) rarely flash to show when clear to pull in... that really peaces me off especially when you consider that I invariably give them that courtesy... I really appreciate the one's that do though!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

:roll: I think I'd notice the difference Rapide :lol: 

Been out today and only got return waves from VW's and Peugeot's  

Happy with that though


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

I always wave to fellow motorhomers, large and small, and I've got to say that the vast majority always wave back!!

I once flashed and waved at an approaching fellow camper from Germany while touring Loch Ness. This obviously confused him, and he then swerved into my lane, aiming straight at me!! (we both managed to hit the brakes in time!!)

Now I wave to all motorhomers, and save the 'flashes' for british number plates only! lol!!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> dawnraider said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that none of the respondants are aware of the 2005 EU Article of Association ( ammended 2006 ) Under Sector Verification and subsequent adoption for provisional consultation, and pre post approval submission, of the item appertaining to the context review of " Horizontal Movement and Motion of a Hand whilst in transit " EU Regulation 39 sub section 4 sub paragraph 16 ammended under special powers limited to usage of such powers when considertaion is required sub apparent under Secxtion 28. Good I am glad that clears that up. Next
> ...


hi yes its yes minister :lol:

back on subject... yes we wave why not :wink:  
lifes too short :wink:

ray


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We always wave at anything that we recognisee to be a motorhome. Apiologies to any van conversions we may have missed but some are difficult to see until too late. 

As for flashing lights, no never. Not only is this illegal it may lead to confusion by other motorists and possibly even a road rage incident. 

I have even seen other motorhomes flash us from the other aide of a motorway. How is this supposed to be interpreted by other vehicles in front of them ?? 

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Waving/courtesy*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Another thing I noticed on day 1 with the Kontiki is that every - and I mean every lorry that I overtake, "flashes me in". This is a customary thing for drivers of large vehicles.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that lorry drivers charging up the roads each of the year have a good idea what is a motorhome and what is a coach. For the novice of course, the writing on the back will give them a clue. I think they flash big things because I used to be flashed in Two Loos more out of sympathy as it used to take a few years to get past a long lorry but now I have the Hi Top, nobody cares about me. I am "White Man Van" to be despised by all.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser - what you need is WAVE AT ME painted above the window on the front of your van - you should get results then


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

I always flash my lights as well to get their attention then put my right hand up to the front windscreen 'in a friendly way' and smile if I get a wave back.

Roy.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I am indignant to think that drivers of large MH's might not wave to those of small. I now have a big MH but wave to everyone as I had just as much fun in, and retain just as much respect for, old, even beat-up, small ones. who are these snobs...name and shame!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Been out today and only got return waves from VW's and Peugeot's  Happy with that though


Ahhh, can't see you without another wave can I, seeing as we only have campers, perhaps a smaller wave than Scotchmist for you.

Small wave: :lol:










or even a

scroll down

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

Micro wave: :lol:










MHS...Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Giraffe*

...but where is the pic of the giraffe looking in to the aeroplane?

I have been looking for that for ages!

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Welcome to the madhouse, Gerald is quite right, you will fit in here nicely.
> 
> MHS...Rob
> 
> ...


Rob,

You should feel quite at home if you're talking to a giraffe ;-)

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell,

You have mentioned this before, I never saw it I'm afraid. It wasn’t done by me, so I can’t help. Perhaps we need a hunt the giraffe thread.:lol:

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

:lol: :lol: never thought of it that way, very funny :lol: :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## oldlowie (May 1, 2005)

We always flash and wave at everything we _think_ is a camper. Some van conversions are a bit hard to spot though! If we don't get a wave back what the heck. We assume the oncoming camper is hired or borrowed, and the people in it aren't campers at all...


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Umm, well waving might be dependent on the view and might revolve on whether I fancied the driver, (or even the passenger(s))!!  

But seriously, when I owned the VW I only waved at VW's and I think that's a pretty good rule otherwise the wrist's going to get awfully tired. (No jokes please).


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*Waving*

To wave or not to wave - that is the question - whether tis nobler to wave to only C class motorhomes or take up arms and wave to all and sundry.
We always wave to other C class as we find the tiddlers tend to ignore us but we are not proud, we are quite happy to wave at anyone subject to traffic conditions being suitable.
DOC


----------



## Dudcotion (Feb 12, 2006)

AA men no longer salute either! Colin.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

When I wave at Mh, no one waves back!

Wonder why?

Mind you, the Smart owners are only 50/50 at waving. 

At least you can't mistake me for a Transit Panel van!


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Well judging by this poll our experience going to Cheltenham was a one off. We're going to Torcross on Friday, I know my wife will be keeping a wave check. :roll: Let's all make an effort to wave  Don't be shy


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*how rude*

We wave to anyone, regardless. In fact, at the mere glimmer of a wave Giillian is jumping up and down. The MH/camper van scenario reminds me of motorcyclists. I always give a nod to other motorcyclist or scooterists (is this a word? - it is now) and always get 1 back, but never do I get a nod from scooter riders unless I nod first. As newbies we are amazed how friendly Mh'ers have been.

Tim


----------



## davoscar (Feb 28, 2006)

*Waving*

Yeah we love to wave all the time.. its one of those endearing things you discoverin this community ; in fact we flash as well 9if you'll forgive the expression).. sometimes miss people on Motorways though when your concentarting on not being booted up the backside by some truck; don't you just hate it when all you can see in the rear mirror is truck!


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: how rude*



timbop37 said:


> In fact, at the mere glimmer of a wave Giillian is jumping up and down.
> Tim


Sounds like Tracey


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Get ready to wave, we set off at 1300hrs M6, M5 etc


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MyMojo said:


> Get ready to wave, we set off at 1300hrs M6, M5 etc


I'm waving already - can you see me? 8O

Gerald


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

I may night be but I know my lady is. 

:roll:


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

We kept a record of non wavers and wavers on the way down. It was something like 40 non waves and 10 waves. It was almost all motorway. On the A roads it was 100%. (even though I only passed 2 there and 2 on the way back on an A road).

Obviously wifey was spoting them and we were both waving. This said I know we missed a couple. So I don't think the waving stopped, it's just tricky on a motorway.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pretty much as we thought. Motorways are tricky for spotting wavers, A roads are better. I suppose that since we've built a load more motorways and bypasses and dual carriageways, opportunities for waving are decreasing  

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If there is an alternative we never use motorways....we arrive slower*, yes, but we arrive happier.....and we get a lot of waves.

mike


* not always ....anyone sat in a motorway queue lately?...we have'nt


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

On the subject of "Waving"..........

When I first took my hubby (then just the boyfriend) over to Ireland to meet the relatives we hired a car at the airport and drove from Dublin down to Tipperary...yes yes I KNOW its a long way (sigh)...anyway..... I had forgotten to warn him about the err um Irish way of driving  and he was totally freaked out by lorries/vans in front of us indicating 'left' but keeping straight on. I quickly advised him that he had to overtake at this point otherwise they would think he was an idiot. The Irish love ...and I do mean love...to overtake at any point even on the brow of a hill or a blind bend. He nervously revved up and sped past waving quickly by way of thanks 8O muttering under his breath something about mad Irish.

Next thing to confuse him was as we entered my home area ...small villages, lots of pubs and churches.... everyone passing us either on foot or in cars, waved and shouted out hello, several even stopped at narrow points and actually passed the time of day. Eventually he said, "Blimey, I didn't realise you knew so many people". Bless him, he actually thought they all waved because they recognised me (hadn't been back to visit for almost 20 years!) Now he loves going to visit, has got used to suicidal driving tactics and waves madly at everyone.


Maura


----------

